# KickassTorrents owner arrested by FBI, domains seized



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2016)

> The U.S. Government has arrested the alleged owner of KickassTorrents, the world's largest torrent site. The 30-year-old Ukrainian was arrested in Poland today and is charged with criminal copyright infringement and money laundering. In addition, a federal court in Chicago has ordered the seizure of several KAT domain names.
> 
> With millions of unique visitors per day KickassTorrents (KAT) has become the most-used torrent site on the Internet, beating even The Pirate Bay.
> 
> ...



Source: Feds Seize KickassTorrents Domains, Arrest Owner - TorrentFrea


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2016)

God f--ing dammit. First TPB, now this. With the new DRM, it was harder than ever to crack games. And now KAT, the last bastion of torrents, has fallen. Mainstream piracy is dead.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2016)

Read the rules and choose your words carefully.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Read the rules and choose your words carefully.



I edited it. This is a dark day for pirates.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

This is very bad.
It will be like this, they close one site, 2-3 more site will come up. They can't stop it like Hitler. They should educate people first.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2016)

From what I see. The feds only try to stop whichever is the most popular torrent site. First they used to target TPB, but now KAT is more popular than TPB, so they went after it. I think the lesser or private trackers are safe, for now.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 21, 2016)

So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2016)

many torrent sites have gone down in the past (btjunkie etc) and now Kickass..which is mostly people use.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:



another reason to avoid iphone lel


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:


Very good point


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> many torrent sites have gone down in the past (btjunkie etc) and now Kickass..which is mostly people use.


There are many clone sites still on for kat.cr, you can't log in some of them and  some users still uploading new torrents to that clone sites.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> From what I see. The feds only try to stop whichever is the most popular torrent site. First they used to target TPB, but now KAT is more popular than TPB, so they went after it. I think the lesser or private trackers are safe, for now.


But kat.cr was really good torrents site. Points members moderators tips tricks help forum blog everything was there. Now it's like emptiness. Those who know about KickAss, they definitely know about "Extra"..


----------



## dissel (Jul 21, 2016)

Very Sad News Indeed - Kick was very organized with ratings and file details - Properly Categorized content as well resolution (for video) to choose / poster / Album Art.    :dead_NF: :sick_NF:


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> another reason to avoid iphone lel


Exactly

- - - Updated - - -

Even the proxys are not working :crying2_NF:


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2016)

Until the feds seize the server itself, KAT won't truly be dead. I think they are trying to block the proxies one at a time.

But I will probably miss KAT more than TPB though.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 21, 2016)

alienempire said:


> So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:



Terrorist is not a threat to Apple's profit margins but kickass is a threat to it's profit margin unless the terrorist attacks Apple HQ.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Terrorist is not a threat to Apple's profit margins but kickass is a threat to it's profit margin unless the terrorist attacks Apple HQ.



Good point. Apple cares about privacy until it affects their business. But same could be said about a lot of companies.


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2016)

It's not just the torrents, or the s/l ratio they had. KAT was unique among all its torrent brethren. 

People often said "The community makes kat", and I can agree, just the amount of people I talked to about everything and anything, the people who we could rely to make jokes or to be there to cheer you up. It was amazing. It's kinda sad because although I have found a few of them here-there are people who I talked to daily and have no way to contact them now. It was a great community that no torrenting website could ever live up to. Idk this might have sounded cheesy but it's the truth. 
We might bring back other domains and cache servers, but there is no bringing back that brotherhood.

Anyway, this is a good article on chances of a comeback: Can KickassTorrents Make a Comeback? - TorrentFrea


> Finally, and crucially, the investigators issued a warrant directed at the Canadian webhost of KickassTorrents. This was one of the biggest scores as it provided them with full copies of KAT’s hard drives, including the email server.
> 
> “I observed […] that they were all running the same Linux Gentoo operating system, and that they contained files with user information, SSH access logs, and other information, including a file titled ‘passwd’ located in the ‘etc’ directory,” the HSI agent writes.
> 
> ...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Exactly
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Even the proxys are not working :crying2_NF:


Clone/copycat sites are working without sign in if you want to download some things


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 21, 2016)

Akira said:


> It's not just the torrents, or the s/l ratio they had. KAT was unique among all its torrent brethren.
> 
> People often said "The community makes kat", and I can agree, just the amount of people I talked to about everything and anything, the people who we could rely to make jokes or to be there to cheer you up. It was amazing. It's kinda sad because although I have found a few of them here-there are people who I talked to daily and have no way to contact them now. It was a great community that no torrenting website could ever live up to. Idk this might have sounded cheesy but it's the truth.
> We might bring back other domains and cache servers, but there is no bringing back that brotherhood.
> ...


Exactly, brotherhood... It was more than just a torrent site.. I am going to miss my all friends and free support for servers and encoding stuff..
It was like Facebook for torrents..


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2016)

The isoHunt team created a KAT mirror that is hosting files from the last year to year-and-a-half. So, not everything is available. Furthermore, there is no forum, no community, and no support. And you shouldn’t get too attached, the administrators warn.

If you need to download something, I wont link it here, just do a google search. 

“It’s not perfect but if users need to save and archive something it’s time,” the team told VentureBeat. “We don’t know how long it can last, but at least it’s something.”


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2016)

Wasn't IsoHunt shutdown in a similar way by the feds long time ago? How are they still operating?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Wasn't IsoHunt shutdown in a similar way by the feds long time ago? How are they still operating?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



It was. The lawsuit ended in 2013 with the original Isohunt being shutdown by its founder. However, as it was shutdown voluntarily and with a deadline, people were able to backup almost 95% of the data and a copycat with the same name came back up soon enough. While it has no connections to the original, it still has a big torrent directory.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 22, 2016)

Someone Already Made a Kickass Torrents Clon


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 22, 2016)

alienempire said:


> So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:



OT: in addition to what  @chimera201  wrote, that could've been a farce in complicity with the feds/*N*o*S*uch*A*gency ("see! we care so much about user-privacy that cant/wont help with security-concerns as well.")


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2016)

> KickassTorrents may be down, but the KAT 'family' is still very much alive. A group of site admins and moderators have started a new community, bringing back many users of the site under the same roof. The new home doesn't offer any torrents, however, and it's still doubtful if the site will ever be restored to its full glory.
> 
> With an active community and millions of regular visitors, KickassTorrents was much more than a site to leech the latest torrents from. Many considered it to be their virtual home. Over the past few days, several members of the KAT team have regrouped in an effort to get the community part of the site back up. Since then they have launched Katcr.co, which hosts a forum where several staffers are present.
> 
> ...



You can find the new community at Katc .


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 26, 2016)

KAT - Kickass Torrent Its up guys!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 26, 2016)

alienempire said:


> So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest :dead_NF:



Is this you??

francis. on Twitter: &quot;So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest&quot


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> KAT - Kickass Torrent Its up guys!



It's a clone, not a working website. They have a cache of recent torrents, and are building on it. Cant login, so cant post new torrents. Community isnt working. Decent place to download old torrents, however. Just in case. Bookmarked.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Is this you??
> 
> francis. on Twitter: "So Apple refuses to unlock a terrorist's phone but gladly gave away the icloud details of the owner of kickass torrents to aid his arrest"



Nope I'm white


----------



## garnationpengu (Jul 26, 2016)

Petition · [url]*www.justice.gov/:  Free Artem Vaulin! · Change.or[/url] 
I dunno whether signing this petition would help but I did my part.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2016)

Dude, he is accused of multiple copyright violations.

The Pirate Bay co-founders did jail time, why would they release this guy?

Also, news so far is that they have "allegedly" arrested him. Until we get confirmation we don't know if he really is in custody.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2016)

Guys any good alternatives to KAT, where there is active community to verify torrents and provide feedback..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 26, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> KAT - Kickass Torrent Its up guys!


They backed up 1-2 years data from KAT. now they want us to get your torrents fast before government takes down their clone site.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Guys any good alternatives to KAT, where there is active community to verify torrents and provide feedback..


There is Extra****.cc i think it's old school best torrent site available and popular. By the time this site will be taken down by governments.
By taking down site like this and arresting owner, more people and site pops up. So there will be more alternative sites near future.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2016)

You can also use private trackers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You can also use private trackers.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Had an account for IPtorrents which got closed due to inactivity, all the torrents i was downloading from kat...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2016)

I have an account on IPTorrents but no extra invites yet. Probably need to seed more.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Had an account for IPtorrents which got closed due to inactivity, all the torrents i was downloading from kat...


You can try this site,
Opentrackers.org - Private Torrent Trackers &amp; File Sharin

Navigate to public torrents..
You will find many sites to choose from.
Or its best and easy way that you can check your favorite torrent uploaders fav site for uploading torrent / torrenting..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Guys any good alternatives to KAT, where there is active community to verify torrents and provide feedback..


Top 10 Most Popular Torrent Sites of 2016 - TorrentFrea


----------



## lailahussain655 (Sep 28, 2016)

Extra Torrent still live and many software are still available with cracks and activator. Why Only Kickass owner arrested?????


----------



## Debasis (Sep 28, 2016)

lailahussain655 said:


> Extra Torrent still live and many software are still available with cracks and activator. Why Only Kickass owner arrested?????


Because he loved apple.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

Debasis said:


> Because he loved apple.


That's good one...
& True fact..


----------



## Ironman (Sep 29, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I have an account on IPTorrents but no extra invites yet. Probably need to seed more.



The Give Invites to all Power Users Every month


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2016)

Ironman said:


> The Give Invites to all Power Users Every month



I don't qualify. I have 8 torrents that require seeding.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2016)

Only KAT mirrors are available. Nothing new are added.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 1, 2016)

You should check this site daily for open registration and invites.

Opentrackers.org - Private Torrent Trackers &amp; File Sharin


----------



## quagmire (Dec 16, 2016)

KickassTorrents is back thanks to original KAT staff | VentureBeat | Media | by Emil Protalinsk

Looks down from here


----------

